# REALLY GOOD bands I just discovered (if you like Periphery, Tesseract, Meshuggah...)



## Steve-Om (Feb 22, 2011)

Thought I'd share some of my latest discoveries with you guys! 

these are the names of the bands, you can google them:

Idoler
Kekal
Ketha
Extol
Nociceptor
We Are The Illusion
Tyrant Of Death (instrumental, HEAVY-ASS shit!!)

there you go!! thank me later!


----------



## Tree (Feb 22, 2011)

Josh of Idoler is a member and still posts here occasionally. Really cool guy with some great tunes


----------



## Steve-Om (Feb 22, 2011)

Tree said:


> Josh of Idoler is a member and still posts here occasionally. Really cool guy with some great tunes



really?? O___O i didnt know that!!

well thanks to him for writing such great music!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 22, 2011)

Haven't listened to them but I have discovered this band called the order of apollyon. Kinda a mix of black metal, immolation and opeth. but short


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 22, 2011)

Travis Montgomery from Nociceptor also plays in Threat Signal, and he posts here too.


----------



## Ryan666213 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nociceptor rules!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 22, 2011)

If you like those, I bet you like Corelia as well.


----------



## Tree (Feb 22, 2011)

^Corelia is amazing. Ryan Devlin is a phenomenal vocalist


----------



## Opeth666 (Feb 22, 2011)

extol!


----------



## Steve-Om (Feb 22, 2011)

checking out Corellia.....sounds awesome!! thanks for that one!!


----------



## Severance (Feb 23, 2011)

Fuck yeah nociceptor are local dudes. I think my bands playing a show with them soon.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 23, 2011)

Josh (Slampop) is a beast, and knows his way around a Pod. Second only to Joey Sturgis.

Travis just owns at everything. Nociceptor is no exception

Also, if you haven't, check out *Friend For a Foe,* Tony and Chris are members here (xtonymarsx and friendforafoe) and Chris Barretto is their lead singer. Their EP is being finished up right now.


----------



## Seventary (Feb 23, 2011)

Opeth666 said:


> extol!



Yes!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 23, 2011)

Opeth666 said:


> extol!









BTW does anyone know what Extol tune to?


----------



## Jissi (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess Textures is probably known by most of the guys on this forum, but I guess it can't be mentioned too much:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 23, 2011)

Extol are incredible.


----------



## Steve-Om (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah Textures! waiting for the new album, and with new singer \m/


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 23, 2011)

I saw Textures play Messengers live


----------



## Steve-Om (Feb 23, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I saw Textures play Messengers live



Im so jealous


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 23, 2011)

Steve-Om said:


> Thought I'd share some of my latest discoveries with you guys!
> 
> these are the names of the bands, you can google them:
> 
> ...



AAAAAhhhhh... welcome to the wonderful world of EXTOL. If you like them (they've split up btw), check out the other bands their members went to:


Mantric (Basically the same band/sound as Extol's Blueprint Dives)
Benea Reach


----------



## Xarn (Feb 24, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> BTW does anyone know what Extol tune to?



B standard 6-string on Undeceived (i think), I guess the earlier work is D standard or perhaps even E, long time since I heard it.


----------



## Thrace (Feb 24, 2011)

Nociceptor are awesome, Travis is going to do lessons soon on Youtube, which is also awesome


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 24, 2011)

I wasn't aware anyone outside of Texas, the DFDubb area specifically, knew anything about Nociceptor. That's really awesome, though. They're one of my favorite bands around here.


----------



## Steve-Om (Feb 25, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> AAAAAhhhhh... welcome to the wonderful world of EXTOL. If you like them (they've split up btw), check out the other bands their members went to:
> 
> 
> Mantric (Basically the same band/sound as Extol's Blueprint Dives)
> Benea Reach



yeah I know Mantric! awesome as well, but kinda a little more fast-paced, if the term applies haha

gonna check out Benea Reach, thanks


----------



## Steve-Om (Feb 25, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> I wasn't aware anyone outside of Texas, the DFDubb area specifically, knew anything about Nociceptor. That's really awesome, though. They're one of my favorite bands around here.



believe me, Im an avid music researcher 

once I find something that I like I start looking for bands that have some sort of relation with that

btw the new Cloudkicker is awesome, I heard it yesterday and it really is good


----------



## alfred (Apr 22, 2011)

indeed.

Kekal are more than awesome !!


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 22, 2011)

tyrant of death are heading in a very interesting direction:


----------



## Dwellingers (Apr 23, 2011)

What ´bout Scamp? SCAMP working on new material | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos ?


----------

